# Neon Tetra Care- help?



## SwiftDenmaark (Aug 1, 2017)

My sister decided to purchase three tetras a few months ago, leaving them at my place while she went away 
a couple weeks ago. Since her kid is here and they aren't mine, I haven't really paid them attention; but, I'm changing their tank. I'm putting them in a small cube, probably no more than a couple litres. There's two living fish left, and their water will be changed more frequently.

I'm just wondering, would a pinch of aquarium salt do them any good? A de stressor, maybe?


----------



## paranoid365 (Dec 17, 2017)

SwiftDenmaark said:


> My sister decided to purchase three tetras a few months ago, leaving them at my place while she went away
> a couple weeks ago. Since her kid is here and they aren't mine, I haven't really paid them attention; but, I'm changing their tank. I'm putting them in a small cube, probably no more than a couple litres. There's two living fish left, and their water will be changed more frequently.
> 
> I'm just wondering, would a pinch of aquarium salt do them any good? A de stressor, maybe?


*Mainly there's no hard or fast rules, education is key*

Hey there Swift, you have much bigger problems than aquarium salt, or stress coat. The biggest problem you have on your hands is that just 1 betta alone needs:

*@ least a 2-2.5 gallon tank, 3-5 would be best for 1 betta, larger if more than one. IF you're actually able to keep them in the same tank, bc betta males are very agressive, and usually can't be housed together, but there is exceptions of course. I'm not sure if they are in the same tank now, which would be one of those exceptions. 

*The tank needs a good heater that is precise, & a good thermometer to monitor the temp of the tank water, (just a simple glass thermometer w/ a suction cup will do).

*The tank also needs a decent filter to not only keep the water nice & clean, but to also help build up beneficial bacteria that the fish needs to stay healthy.

*The water being used in the tank, (even with every water change), MUST always be, "dechlorinated", which removes the chlorine, & chloramin, from tapwater, that is fine for humans, but deadly to fish!! Stress Coat is usually included in the formula of dechlorinator. 

**(Tetra) Betta's are considered a tropical type, fresh water fish, they are a very social fish, (interaction w/ humans), they all have their own personality, and they are a great adittion to any home.

**Bc Betta's have quite specific needs, (food, water temp. etc), I would recommend doing some serious research in the forums, ask questions, and even look elsewhere, bc taking care of any fish takes proper care & time

**It was very irresponsible of your sister to buy the fish, and then just leave them, but if you want them to survive it's going to take proper research & care, or the other 2 Betta's will die as well.

**The good news is you should be able to pick up the supplies you need for under $100, or less depending on where you shop.

If you need any help, suggestions, or have any questions, please feel free to let me know, and I'll help out the best I can, as will the majority of the forum members, bc we all love/enjoy the hobby  I'm no expert by any means, but if you're serious about giving the 2 surviving Betta's a great chance @ a good life, we are all here to help 

Sent from my Killer LG V30 using Tapatalk


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Paranoid365, Neon tetras and Betta splendens are different species of fish. 

Unfortunately, all the aquarium salt in the world isn't going to make an unsuitable living environment any less stressful. Neon tetras are an active species of fish that feel most comfortable and behave more naturally in larger numbers. In spite of their small size, they should be maintained in an aquarium of at least 10 gallons/40 litres. Unlike more sedentary species, they need the space to move about freely. 

Furthermore, would the 2 litre tank be heated and filtered? 

I do think it would be cruel to force these fish to live in such a small tank. Even a 20 litre tank would be better, as at least you could increase their numbers slightly (provided the tank is cycled and water parameters stable). 

It may be better to ask any of your local fish stores, if they are willing to take the surviving two tetras for free.


----------



## Veloran (Jun 28, 2014)

What's the recommended minimum school size for neon's? Isn't it around 6?
But I do agree, if it's not possible to find them a suitable living environment, they should be re-homed.


----------



## Darius359au (Apr 12, 2014)

Recommendations I've read for Tetra's is a minimum of 40litres,(10 gallons), and at least 10 fish to be happy and the more fish the better! ,also lots of plants! ,longer tanks are preferred so theyv'e got room to zoom. 
My community tank is 80liters and 10 each of neon's and Black neon's - neon's and blacks will school together ,(tetra's will school with other tetras as long as their the same body type).


----------

